# Stitch Era Universal Color Change For Border (All At Once)



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I am trying to digitize a font only logo with several letters where I want the fill to be one color and the border to be another.

SEU lets you choose a border and the stitch type, and the color, which makes it so you don't have to manually add a border. 

The problem is that if you want to have a different color border than the fill, it switches needles for every letter.

So if your digitized design was the word "Planet" and you wanted the fill of the letters to be RED and the outline to be WHITE. What would happen would be this ...

P - Sews in Red (Trim)
P - Needle Change
P - Outline sews in White (Trim)
L - Sews in Red (Trim)
L - Needle Change
L - Outline Sews in White (Trim)

Etc ...

What I want to do is have the whole word sew in Red, and then trim, then change needles and go back and do the outlines in white.

Is this possible using the automatic border?

-S


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Squeed,
When you create a text string, each letter is created seperately, thus the letter/outline sequence. To fix this... select the text, right click, choose explode... This will render the editable text as sections. Now all you have to do is "turn off" the view of the fill color(right click on pallette color), block Select all of the outlines, cut and paste in place. Everything will be in the same layout, but all the fill will sew first, then the outlines. Re-generate all and you should be good to go. Remember as well, to make sure to turn on locks and trims in the appropriate places. 

PS, come join the Yahoo support group. The link is in your software.


----------

